# Comment récupérer mac os 10.11



## tamnguyen (17 Juin 2017)

Mon mac congeler lors de l'installation de la fenêtre 10, comment puis-je la récupérer. Merci


----------



## bompi (17 Juin 2017)

Euh...

Cela ressemble furieusement à une traduction par Gougueul. Serait-ce un gag ?

Sinon, en sortant les glaçons du congélateur, ils dégèlent.


----------



## tamnguyen (19 Juin 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Euh...
> 
> Cela ressemble furieusement à une traduction par Gougueul. Serait-ce un gag ?
> 
> Sinon, en sortant les glaçons du congélateur, ils dégèlent.


Yes, my French is not good


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2017)

Salut *Tamnguyen*



tamnguyen a dit:


> Yes, my French is not good



Si tu es plus à l'aise en Anglais > tu peux l'utiliser ici. Car il faudrait que tu précises plus en détail (« elaborate ») en quoi consiste ton problème.


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2017)

I guess @tamnguyen is trying to install Windows 10 on his Mac.

We need to know which Mac it is, its macOS version, the way the installation of Windows is carried out etc.

BTW, I move this thread to the right forum (Windows on Mac).


----------

